# Little giant 9200



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyone have any tips on using this incubator? The eggs will be hand turned and will be used as a still air.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Just have to adjust the temperature very often. Mine has an auto turner . I have had some good hatches and bad hatches. I have forty one in there now 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

